# A Delayed Introduction!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pics....

He is gorgeous!!!! It's so nice of your parents to look after him for you......


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup! Do you have big plans for him?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you!! He really has stolen my heart already. I cannot thank my parents enough for taking the time to take such good care of him.

Yes, I do have big plans for him. We are most definitely doing agility and obedience- starting foundation stuff and flatwork this summer. I am even going to try running contacts with him!!  I am also hoping to get involved in tracking and perhaps a little bit of field and K9 Nose work if we have time. There is always so much to do and so little time!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous puppy. You are going to have a blast with your new boy.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Very cute puppy!! This is such a great time to get a puppy! Enjoy your summer, it will be fun! Sounds like you have great plans for him!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

He's adorable!! Have lots of fun with him! You do have some great parents.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jade is beautiful  Gayle has lovely litters so I have no doubt you will be able to reach for the stars with little Jade !


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations!! Have tons of fun with your new addition!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like a blast!! He is so adorable, congratulations?


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is a cutie!!!! Big Congrats!!!!!!! Good luck with school.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well knowing both the sire and dam of your pup there is little doubt why they chose "Heart" as the theme - these pups will have plenty of that. How wildly you don ream will be the only limits this pup's future. Enjoy and have a ball.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the pack little one! I am sure you are going to have lots and lots of fun! He is cute as can be!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone! I will update when I get home- 9 days from today (not like I'm counting or anything!). Hank, my father had tons of fun at Gayle's house meeting all of the Goldens. He fell in love with Chex. I so wish I could have gone and met Gayle's, Marcy's, and Lise's dogs!!


----------

